# Worldwide Penturners question.



## Wayne

As we all know, as penturners we come from around the world. I have a question for everyone.

Who do you purchase your kits from? 

Please mention the company or suppliers name, country and anything else you'd like to offer.


----------



## darrin1200

I rarely use kits any more, but when I do I go to 
Williiam WoodWrite 

They are in Ontario Canada. They carry PSI, Berea as well as some of their own kits.
Bill is great to work with, he got me started in this trade. Unfortunately, due to shipping costs and issues, he does not ship outside Canada.


----------



## Roly

Mainly Timber bits, good product good price and prompt delivery.  Having said that I am always on the lookout for more variety.


----------



## Pieter9

Bijna alles komt van: https://www.houtdraaiwerken-penkits.nl. Marco heeft een mooi zich nog steeds uitbreidend assortiment tegen lage prijzen. Uitstekende hulp en snelle bezorging.


----------



## alanemorrison

Beaufort Ink, Devon, UK


----------



## MPVic

William Woodrite, Canada


----------



## Wayne

Pieter9 said:


> Bijna alles komt van: https://www.houtdraaiwerken-penkits.nl. Marco heeft een mooi zich nog steeds uitbreidend assortiment tegen lage prijzen. Uitstekende hulp en snelle bezorging.


Pieter9 says :

Almost everything comes from: https://www.houtdraaiwerken-penkits.nl. Marco has a beautiful, still expanding assortment at low prices. Excellent help and fast delivery.


----------



## Curly

Here is a German company that have a few unique to them pen kits along with a lot of other turning supplies. I haven't tried them but I'm sure some of the European members have. 





						Drechselstube Neckarsteinach - Drechselkurse
					

Drechselkurse: Drechseln für Einsteiger und Profis, Drechselkurse mit modernen Drechselbänken Drechselmaschinen von vicmarc



					www.drechselstube.de


----------



## PenPal

Hi Pete I note the German supplier uses Vicmarc I use both the 100 and VL150,love the quality and reliability.

Peter


----------



## Curly

PenPal said:


> Hi Pete I note the German supplier uses Vicmarc I use both the 100 and VL150,love the quality and reliability.
> 
> Peter


Fortunately I can buy the Vicmarcs from a gent here in Canada should I ever have that kind of money and don't be nationalistic and get a Oneway.   For now I'll keep using the Grizzly midi and recomision my Dad's Nova 3000.

Back to the regularly scheduled program.


----------



## acmaclaren

Beartooth Woods or BereaHardwoods both in the US.


----------



## Curly

acmaclaren said:


> Beartooth Woods or BereaHardwoods both in the US.



Wayne didn't say why but I think he was after non US companies that sell pen stuff so out of country pen turners can buy "locally" without getting stung with import duties and taxes. Like Timberbits and Gary Pye Woodturning in Australia, Lee Valley, Woodchuckers and WWW in Canada, Beaufort Ink and Turners Workshop in the UK and the others mentioned above. He either is making a source list for us foreigners or adding a whole bunch more kit information to the tubes and bushing charts.


----------



## Wayne

Curly said:


> Wayne didn't say why but I think he was after non US companies that sell pen stuff so out of country pen turners can buy "locally" without getting stung with import duties and taxes. Like Timberbits and Gary Pye Woodturning in Australia, Lee Valley, Woodchuckers and WWW in Canada, Beaufort Ink and Turners Workshop in the UK and the others mentioned above. He either is making a source list for us foreigners or adding a whole bunch more kit information to the tubes and bushing charts.


Curly. 

Your on the ball. I've met and talked with another Peter from France and he is lucky to be in Milwaukee Wisconsin for business occasionally. He can bring back a 50 pound bag to France. "PENS" When Peter orders from outside France he pays customs and taxes, costs are prohibitive.

I've created a chart with links to instructions and web site, some time ago and have been updating it, haven't released it yet as not much has changed. I do want to update it with more info for non USA members.


----------



## Wayne

https://www.penturners.org/resources/pen-kit-instructions-suppliers-references.286/download is the chart. 

The chart includes links to the instructions and web pages. 
I want to add country location for quick ref. 

Although the url of the site can often identify location. Italy would end with "it", France with "fr". This is true unless the first level of domain address ends with those like : "com, org, biz,.. "


----------



## JWC16

Wayne said:


> As we all know, as penturners we come from around the world. I have a question for everyone.
> 
> Who do you purchase your kits from?
> 
> Please mention the company or suppliers name, country and anything else you'd like to offer.


Hi, I order most of my kits directly from China as I order in bulk. I go through 7mm kits like you wouldn’t believe it. I make sure that I get the Taiwanese twist mechanisms though as they are better than the usual Chinese ones.


----------



## Wayne

JWC16 said:


> Hi, I order most of my kits directly from China as I order in bulk. I go through 7mm kits like you wouldn’t believe it. I make sure that I get the Taiwanese twist mechanisms though as they are better than the usual Chinese ones.


May I ask who the supplier is? What kind of quantities do you need to purchase?


----------



## Pilbara Pens

Hi Wayne,
I order most from China - www.penkitsmall.com - but if needed in a hurry I order from Timberbits. 
The postage can be pretty big from China so I normally wait until I need a bulk order then put it through. A bulk order for me is anything over 100 kits.


----------



## J_B

darrin1200 said:


> I rarely use kits any more, but when I do I go to
> Williiam WoodWrite
> 
> They are in Ontario Canada. They carry PSI, Berea as well as some of their own kits.
> Bill is great to work with, he got me started in this trade. Unfortunately, due to shipping costs and issues, he does not ship outside Canada.
> 
> 
> Darrin,
> Just curious when you order from William woodwrite, is the shipping From Canada as expensive as it is shipping To Canada?
> 
> Thanks
> JB


----------



## Lucky2

J.B., every bit as much, and sometimes, maybe even more.

Len


----------



## darrin1200

Hi JB.

I live in Canada. Shipping on my usual package is about $17 Cad from Bill.


----------



## Phil Hansen

Mr Woodturner, South Africa. There are a few others but with limited inventory.


----------



## JWC16

Wayne said:


> May I ask who the supplier is? What kind of quantities do you need to purchase?


The factory site is http://www.penkitsmall.com/index.php/Mobile/Index/index.html you can order any quantity it’s just wether the shipping is worth it. 

There is also a lady in the UK who also uses the same supplier which works great if you need something in smaller quantities for a quick job. 

Her site is https://www.pen-kits.co.uk/ballpoint-pens.html Rachel is very helpful.


----------



## philipff

Wayne said:


> As we all know, as penturners we come from around the world. I have a question for everyone.
> 
> Who do you purchase your kits from?
> 
> Please mention the company or suppliers name, country and anything else you'd like to offer.


THANK YOU Wayne for the good work you do in many features of this web site!  Miss not having the Mid-Atlantic Penturning show where you were so helpful.  Phil


----------



## chrisk

From Belgium, I ordered from some US vendors in the past. But now I try to purchase from Europe for, some years ago, the costs (VAT aside, especially shipping fee and customs clearing) became prohibitive.

I've already ordered from the following European suppliers with very good to great service:
UK:
1. https://taylorsmirfield.co.uk/
2. https://www.beaufortink.co.uk/
3. https://www2.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/

Germany:
1. https://www.drechselstube.de/accessoires-werkstoffe/schreibgeraete-briefoeffner.html
(Prime quality made in Germany pen kits.)
2. https://www.writingturningflipping....ibgeraete-rund-um-fueller-schreibgeraete.html
(The webshop above was formerly owned by an IAP member, Gerhard Christman. Bock nibs supplier.)

Some other European pen kits suppliers are:
Belgium:
1. https://willyvanhoutte.be/EN/webshop/pen-mechanisms/1252
2. https://www.smaenemachines.be/houtdraaien/houtdraaien-schrijfgerief-kits/
3. http://ardenneswood.com/contents/fr/d6_Le_rayon_écriture.html

France:
1. https://ftfi.fr/bois/articles/tournage/les-stylos/tous-nos-modeles-M-S.htm
2. https://boutique.smadiffusion.com/mecanismes-de-stylos,fr,2,371.cfm

Italy:





						La Truciolara
					






					www.la-truciolara.eu
				




Germany:
1. https://www.liebensteiner-shop.de/schreibgeraete/
(Gerhard Liebensteiner is a penmaker who creates his own pen kits and also commercializes them. He uses Schmidt mechanisms).
2. https://drechselholzversand.de/epag...a1bf-34ff239628f0/Categories/Seite__Kategorie


----------



## Wayne

chrisk said:


> From Belgium, I ordered from some US vendors in the past. But now I try to purchase from Europe for, some years ago, the costs (VAT aside, especially shipping fee and customs clearing) became prohibitive.
> 
> I've already ordered from the following European suppliers with very good to great service:
> UK:
> 1. https://taylorsmirfield.co.uk/
> 2. https://www.beaufortink.co.uk/
> 3. https://www2.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/
> 
> Germany:
> 1. https://www.drechselstube.de/accessoires-werkstoffe/schreibgeraete-briefoeffner.html
> (Prime quality made in Germany pen kits.)
> 2. https://www.writingturningflipping....ibgeraete-rund-um-fueller-schreibgeraete.html
> (The webshop above was formerly owned by an IAP member, Gerhard Christman. Bock nibs supplier.)
> 
> Some other European pen kits suppliers are:
> Belgium:
> 1. https://willyvanhoutte.be/EN/webshop/pen-mechanisms/1252
> 2. https://www.smaenemachines.be/houtdraaien/houtdraaien-schrijfgerief-kits/
> 3. http://ardenneswood.com/contents/fr/d6_Le_rayon_écriture.html
> 
> France:
> 1. https://ftfi.fr/bois/articles/tournage/les-stylos/tous-nos-modeles-M-S.htm
> 2. https://boutique.smadiffusion.com/mecanismes-de-stylos,fr,2,371.cfm
> 
> Italy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La Truciolara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.la-truciolara.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Germany:
> 1. https://www.liebensteiner-shop.de/schreibgeraete/
> (Gerhard Liebensteiner is a penmaker who creates his own pen kits and also commercializes them. He uses Schmidt mechanisms).
> 2. https://drechselholzversand.de/epag...a1bf-34ff239628f0/Categories/Seite__Kategorie


Wonderful! Excellent list. Thanks so much do this.


----------



## J_B

Lucky2 said:


> J.B., every bit as much, and sometimes, maybe even more.
> 
> Len



Ahah - Thank you for the heads up


----------



## J_B

darrin1200 said:


> Hi JB.
> 
> I live in Canada. Shipping on my usual package is about $17 Cad from Bill.




Hey Darrin,
Gotcha, thank you for the heads up


----------



## Fred Bruche

+1 on 




__





						SMA Diffusion, tournage sur bois, outils tournage, mecanisme stylo, tournage stylo
					

SMA Diffusion, entreprise dédiée au tournage sur bois. Vente d'outils de tournage sur bois, mécanismes de stylos, bois de tournage, tours a bois, colle cyano, outillage pour le tournage de stylos.



					boutique.smadiffusion.com
				



I ordered some Galalith blanks from then a couple of years ago, no problem


----------



## Wayne

Wayne said:


> As we all know, as penturners we come from around the world. I have a question for everyone.
> 
> Who do you purchase your kits from?
> 
> Please mention the company or suppliers name, country and anything else you'd like to offer.



Still looking for more ideas.

Help! Any other lists out there?


----------



## Curly

Nope except an update to Darrin’s recommendation of William Wood-Write in Canada. They are once again shipping to the US.   
Disclaimer. WWW sell Marla’s blanks.


----------



## jttheclockman

Exotic Blanks
Woodturners Warehouse
Woodcraft
PSI
Timberbits
Bear Tooth Woods
Berra Hardwoods


----------



## aldjmc

darrin1200 said:


> Hi JB.
> 
> I live in Canada. Shipping on my usual package is about $17 Cad from Bill.



Look at me jumping into a thread 6 months late....

I am also proudly Canadian and William Wood-rite shipping is in the $17-$24 range to my location depending if I want it here this week or next week. If I am ordering $100 worth of kits and blanks I’m adding 17% -24% to the total cost for shipping. To make it worthwhile the order needs to be sizeable. If I just need a small order, the economy of scale doesn’t work out. Lee Valley shipping is usually based the actual size of the package, so it is more reasonable for small orders. Having said that, Lee Valley kits are more expensive and they don’t have the selection of penblanks.ca.

just my $0.02


----------



## ianpowell

I get all my pen kits from Craft Supplies USA. The Wood Turners Catalog. They sell for psi and ship worldwide! Plus buying bulk is great! Worth checking out if you haven't seen the page.


----------



## jttheclockman

ianpowell said:


> I get all my pen kits from Craft Supplies USA. The Wood Turners Catalog. They sell for psi and ship worldwide! Plus buying bulk is great! Worth checking out if you haven't seen the page.


Just so you know, Crafts Supply USA was one of the original members on this site and still visits. They are not seen as much but use to contribute quite often. They were always a good source for donations in the past also.I do not see that any more or maybe I miss it but that was always a thing to list donators on the Bash but much has changed in those events too as well as this site. Watch for their free shipping sales, but will tell you this there are better sales out there. You need to do some research on other vendors. Will also say another thing that has changed here is we use to have many group buys and one main vendor was them that we use to do business with. Not many group buys any more. As I said lots of the old guard is gone from here.


----------



## howsitwork

Axminster power tools in uk. https://www.axminstertools.com/

also  turners  workshop. https://www2.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/ if I recall correctly this is run by Vince who is great to deal with

olivers is also  good https://www.oliverswoodturning.co.uk/


----------



## Wayne

Great list! If you still have any other links to the supplier outside the US, please let us know.


*Newly Updated Bushing and Tubes Charts available for 2021, (27 Suppliers) HERE.*


----------

